# GIK Acoustics to Debut FlexRange Technology Range Limiter at T.H.E. Show-Newport Beach.



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just over a year ago *we covered GIK Acoustics’ release *of a new kind of bass trap technology called “FlexRange,” a patent-pending membrane system added to the front of several trap models (244 and Monster Bass) that directly addresses those pesky frequencies below 60Hz. GIK said that FlexRange would offer up to 50-percent better treatment of that low frequency range while retaining about 75-percent of the frequencies residing above 400Hz. Yesterday, the company announced it’s debuting a new spin on FlexRange called “FlexRange Technology Range Limiter.”










Range Limiter offers the same low-end frequency absorption, while retaining nearly 100% of upper frequencies (above 400Hz) in a room. This makes it the perfect choice for situations when no upper frequency absorption is needed. 

GIK now has two options available to customers looking at bass traps with FlexRange Technology. The first is labeled “Full Range,” which is best used in situations where complete broadband absorption is needed (upper and lower frequencies). The second is “Range Limiter,” which provides the bass control described above while helping to keep the upper frequencies alive and happy. This summer, GIK is expanding the number products carrying the FlexRange Technology option to include Tri-Trap Corner Bass Traps and Soffit Bass Traps.

“By expanding the FlexRange Technology options to our very popular Tri-Traps, we are offering customers the opportunity to better maximize low end absorption. And we’re excited to debut this new option at T.H.E. Show Newport Beach,” said Glenn Kuras (President, GIK).










_Simulated sound waves strike the FlexRange Technology membrane._​

GIK will indeed be debuting their Range Limiter products at The Home Entertainment Show-Newport Beach, which takes place at Hotel Irvine from May 29 thru May 31. The company will have two demonstration rooms (Rooms 1348 and 1349) featuring products from odysseyaudio.com. Glenn Kuras and Shelly Williams (Marketing Director) will be on hand to meet customers and move treatments in and out of rooms to demonstrate the impact of acoustic panels and bass traps on sound quality. 

In other GIK news, the company says that Glenn Kuras is currently booking personal room consultations in the Los Angeles / Orange County area of California. It isn’t uncommon for Glenn to perform on-site consultations in the greater Atlanta area, and frequently receives requests from around the country. He typically provides advice on general room design, including gear set-up, product recommendations, and treatment positioning for any kind of listening room, theater room, or recording studio. Appointment times in LA/Orange County are available during June 1-5. Contact Shelly Williams ([email protected]) for more information.

For more information about GIK Acoustics, visit them on the web at *www.gikacoustics.com*.

_Image Credits: GIK Acoustics_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't forget to visit GIK if you're in the Newport Beach area this coming weekend!


----------

